# V1/V2 wand to V3



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm considering upgrading my Silvia's steam wand to the V3 one. Is there any improvement in steaming or is it just the ball joint that's different? Also do you know what's the cheapest place at which I could get the wand + steam valve in the UK/EU? Thanks!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Not sure there is any real benefit of upgrading to the V3 wand. Is there a problem with the original? If not then I'd stick with it.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

That's what I'm wondering but the consensus seems to be that there is no improvement in steaming. I'm struggling steaming small quantities (~150ml) milk. I just feel it's too powerful and I have a very hard time finding the sweet spot for stretching the milk. I either get massive bubbles and milk everywhere because I've turned the steam knob too much or I barely get any air out of the wand and it doesn't do anything. I was thinking that maybe the hole in the tip is too big but so many people are using it that this can't be the reason.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daft question, yours does have the one hole tip, there were some made with rubbish three hole tips , bit to be honest I think this was replaced as it wasn't powerful enough . The only advice I can have is stick with it , use water and drop of washing up liquid to practice and it will come as per the link below .

If you ever move on to other machines they will have more power than the silvia , so worth trying to get your technique down.

I feel your pain , I struggled on the silvia at that start, me still make blob milk if I don't concentrate now "


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That's technique bronc. Just keep practising and it will click soon enough.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Could there be a problem with the steam valve, as it appears from what has been posted that the steam goes from a dribble to a blast without graduation in between. Is this a common problem with Silvias ?? Could there be something partially blocking the valve at small openings ?


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

No, mate, it's just my hand that's not doing the right movements.







At least in my case I don't think there are any obstructions in the steam valve.


----------

